# Rem 870?



## Track99 (Mar 19, 2006)

What would be a fair asking price for an older 16ga Remington 870 that shows some wear from use but is still in decent shape?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

check out this site and it'll give you an idea of the going rate on them.it seems to be around $500 for a wingmaster model.
that's really one to hang onto though!

www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

bought 1 just like it 3 years ago. had been shot some but not alot. I paid $150 but i dont really have a clue as to actual value.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Track99,
I have read that the standard rule of thumb is 1/2 the cost of what the same gun (or similar if no longer sold) sells for brand new. I have found gun show prices to be higher than this for used guns in questionable condition. 

That value applies unless it is rare or has special engraving/inlay. 16 gauge is less prevalent than other gauges, so it may price higher. 

Wish I still had my old 16 ga Harrington and Richardson. The wood was beautiful.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been all over gunsamerica in the last week looking for a 16 ga
and there are some in better condition and some in worse condition.
But the rule on thumb The King gave is right on the $.
That gun is maybe 60% so 60% of a new one is $280.00
A 16ga is not that hard to find so look around and you might find a 
better deal but not a remington. I know I've looked.
I'd offer $225.00 and see where it goes.
Good luck.


----------



## Track99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks to all for the information.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If that dont work out check out the 870 Express..seen a couple of them over the last year or so and they all seem to run around $225 NIB...not as pretty as the Wingmaster..but its a 870 16 Gauge.


----------

